# LAB Colors



## HuntnLab (Jan 24, 2003)

ok I guess I am curious as to why some people are trying to sell "fox red" labs if there is no such thing. last time I checked there was only 3 colors of Labs, black yellow, and choc. would love to hear others opinion on this


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

they are just a yellow lab with a different tint to their fur, as some yellow labs look white... but they are truly yellow, same thing!


----------



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

That is right, black yellow and chocolate are the colors. However, yellow has many fazes. A true red lab is almost as red/dark as an irish setter. I see many guys advertise for red labs and most of them are just darker yellows. 
I have now seen on the net a silver lab. I just don't now why someone would want to start these out...they are ugly!! I have two labs but geez, they are so over bred now days.


----------



## HuntnLab (Jan 24, 2003)

I agree with you guys that is why it kinda ticks me off to see people advertising this when its just a joke AKC said the samething there is no such thing as "fox red" or "silver".


----------



## wallmounter (Jan 12, 2005)

Jared Vergeldt said:


> That is right, black yellow and chocolate are the colors. However, yellow has many fazes. A true red lab is almost as red/dark as an irish setter.


A "true red lab"? Like you said there is no such thing as a red lab. When I hear people state they have "fox red labs" for sale I recognize that they have yellow labs with a darker colored coat. Just like some guys like blondes and some brunnetes and some red heads (like me as you can see from the photo below!), a lab's color is a personnal preference.










The people I really can't stand are the ones who try and sell "fox red labs" for rediculous prices with average pedigrees because they say the color is rare.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

is that your dog? very nice looking lab!


----------



## wallmounter (Jan 12, 2005)

Yep that's my little 7.5 month little girl. I got her last fall from a fellow nodak outdoors member. :beer: Couldn't be happier. While I got the color I liked, more importantly she came with a good history of health and performance in her pedigree which should be the priority for anyone thinking of getting a dog.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I could not agree more....


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

That is a nice looking pup!!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I myself happen to have a "Fox Red" as well. I guess its just a yellow lab with deep red hair. I guess I also have a black, but thats besides the point. I didn't pay anymore for the Fox Red then I would have for a yellow or a White. I guess I didn't see the big deal with calling them Fox Red's? I guess I will have to start calling it a Red-Yellow Lab so those of us who do have "FOX RED-YELLOW LABS" don't Step on anyones toes. Its like people calling a Chevrolet a Chevy. WHATS THE DANG DIFFERENCE?????? I guess I will never understand why some people get so worked up?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Seems like where I'm from alot of people have "GOLDEN" labs not yellow but golden :lol:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

For many, it's simply a marketing ploy. I don't get worked up over it, but I don't see the reason to call them Fox red, or white, silver, etc.

As said in previous posts, pedigree is important.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Calling them Golden Labs is just a means of showing what they are worth to us 

I just always took the Fox Red ads as being descriptive of their color and not that they were representing it as another type. What I really wonder about is where some people get their pricing from on what they charge (not necessarily on Nodak). I have seen people asking hundreds for cross breeds. Makes me wonder how many were on purpose and how many were from lack of attention :huh:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

When someone tellls me they have a golden lab it tells me they don't have a clue. Color doesn't matter to me but the good gene pool gets deeper and better the darker you go


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

It's just a way to better describe the color of a dog. To say you have a blue truck only tells part of the story because there are so many shades of blue. It could be any where from sky (light) blue to midnight blue, almost black. Just more descriptive. Now, don't try telling me there are different shades of black dogs! Jim


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I understand what you guys are saying using it as a description. However, visit any of the sites of the breeders who sell/raise "fox red" labs and you'll see it's not about the description of coat color. Below are just a few of thousands hits I got off of Google. If it were used to describe the dog the ad/page would read "Yellow labs for sale. Coats are of fox red color, etc, etc."

All part of the marketing ploy...

http://www.foxredlabs.org/

http://www.goldenlightninglabs.com/

http://www.rainmakerlabs.com/

http://www.foxredhuntinglabs.com/


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

Chocolate is a novelty,

Yellow is a luxury,

Black is a necessity!

Hydro - who is living in luxury at the moment.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

> Hydro - who is living in luxury [with a yellow] at the moment.


GASP - it's widely accepted that no "real" lab points or leaves any hairs on the carpet that aren't black! I'm shocked!

:wink: :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Potato----poetatoe
I guess I don't see the fuss. If you don't like the price, buy a cheeper one! Same pedigree different color. Like you were saying. There are thousand out there. Deal with it!

[siteimg]4510[/siteimg]

P.s. Wallmounter...The little guy on the right might be her brother.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> Yellow is a luxury,


I must be living the good life!!

[siteimg]4511[/siteimg]

Mav,

Our two light ones look a lot alike!!


----------



## wallmounter (Jan 12, 2005)

Mav: if he came from Michigan, ND they are! How big is that guy? He looks pretty good sized, but photo's can be decieving. Rory (my little girl) is about 40 lbs right now. She is a retrieving machine!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I personally like black, but all labs are great! Here's Harley and Maggie...

[siteimg]4513[/siteimg]


----------

